# Snowblower into plow conversion



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Does anyone remember the thread where a member mounted a lawn tractor plow on the front of a snowblower in place of a bucket? I've got a Sears Craftsman plow that I would like to put on a blower with out the auger assembly...I'd like to get ideas from one who has done this before I start cutting and welding.....


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd love to see this myself.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

cranman said:


> Does anyone remember the thread where a member mounted a lawn tractor plow on the front of a snowblower in place of a bucket? I've got a Sears Craftsman plow that I would like to put on a blower with out the auger assembly...I'd like to get ideas from one who has done this before I start cutting and welding.....


Hey cranman 

Doesn't sound too hard to fab up, two hook brackets for the bottom, two threaded brackets for the top. Question for you though...... hopefully the blade is heavy enough, otherwise there will not be enough downward pressure and blade might ride up and over some of the snow. But you could easily add weight to overcome any issues. 
I often thought of making two side brackets mounted to the bucket that pivoted the blade, that way you could leave it in an up position while using the snow blower portion, then disengage auger, lower the blade and use it as a plow that way. I'd also make a bracket to keep this blade locked in a downward position. Just a thought...


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

good ideas Shaw...I thought that one of our members had already done this....I can't believe I would have seen it somewhere else. Your idea would also solve the weight problem....


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

When blowing a driveway with several vehicles parked then I may need to push the snow with the bucket since the blower use is not feasible. I don't find that my snowblower has enough traction to push much snow, but the auger and impeller quickly eliminate the snow when the machine stops. 

I think I would be trying extra weight on the tires by filling them with a solution that will not freeze (windshield washer and air pressure has been recommended) and adding extra metal weights etc. Then trying to push snow with the regular bucket. If that works then fabricate a plow to fit.

A tractor has larger tires and more weight over the wheels and places for additional weight to be added (several gallons of fuel) and then a rider with a significant weight right over the driving wheels. Hard to replicate that on a snowblower.

Good luck.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm interested in your project but I feel I should bring up one little detail that may be the limiting factor. The fact that almost no manufacturer of walk behind tractor/blowers equipped with a friction wheel drive transmission offered a plow as an accessory probably indicates it isn't practical. Someone must have thought of it back when interchangeable attachments were in vogue. Sure, some of the old heavyweights like Gravely and David Bradley have had plows since the 50's but these were gear drive.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got a 12 Hp Gravely with the plow and chains and it will handle up to 15 inches with no problem.......I was thinking of this project just to see if it would work.


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I've seen several youtube videos. Seems like I remember tractorbynet being referenced in one.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe a there was an '80's...?' Toro snow plow attachment to use with a snowblower

Yes, I think a few members have done that including someone in Canada that made one out of a Yamaha YS928J

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...107273-yamaha-ys928j-snowplow-attachment.html


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

If you can navigate the Japanese Yamaha website, there are several factory blowers with plow attachments. When not in use they serve as drift cutters. Note: all are tracked blowers. I'd love to put one of these on my 624, but the local Yamaha dealer can't order these PN's. Suppose making my own is an option but the snow toy is too new to me to coble it up with home made stuff. I'm still in the pride of ownership love phase


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

deezlfan said:


> Sure, some of the old heavyweights like Gravely and David Bradley have had plows since the 50's but these were gear drive.



As are some of the older Murray built Craftsman's (gear drive transmission that is). Look for one of the 7-10 HP red and white or gray and black ones. Just roll them up into the maintenance position and you should see the Tecumseh transmission if you have the right one. If you want to see more, do a search on the Searsasaurus blower I have posted on here about before. Could be a good starting point if that's what you're trying to accomplish.


Hope that helps. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

YSHSfan said:


> I believe a there was an '80's...?' Toro snow plow attachment to use with a snowblower
> 
> Yes, I think a few members have done that including someone in Canada that made one out of a Yamaha YS928J
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...107273-yamaha-ys928j-snowplow-attachment.html


 
Heck of a memory there YSHSfan! 

This is from the parts listings of a 5/24... 






looks like all parts are now obsolete though 

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/t...snowthrower-parts-c-121776_121777_123482.html


.
.
.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The toro 3521 even had a grader blade attachment, If the link brings you to the parts manual it's a few pages in but breaks it down to the parts.
NOPE not working but click on the 3521 and look at the parts catalog
https://www.toro.com/en/parts?SearchText=3521&SelectedFilterByOption=equipment


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Now that Toro blade is what I had in mind!.....wonder if it worked OK......


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

LOL That was what is in the toro page I was talking about LOL He beat me to it, Anywho found this vid of a plow mod someone did and seems to work, This apparently is something you can buy to do it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can try it with a piece of plywood, see how it works. I've known several men that put plywood on their trucks for their driveway.

I have a 12hp Gravely that I have a blower, plow, and broom. The broom is only for light and little snow. The plow hits all the sidewalk edges and if the snow is too deep it pushes the 500 lb machine with chains sideways if I recall correctly. The blower was the best.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

cranman said:


> I've got a 12 Hp Gravely with the plow and chains and it will handle up to 15 inches with no problem.......I was thinking of this project just to see if it would work.


Cranman - Do you still use your Gravely? Is it running?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> LOL That was what is in the toro page I was talking about LOL He beat me to it, Anywho found this vid of a plow mod someone did and seems to work, This apparently is something you can buy to do it.


Looks like a huge waste of time for an inch of snow. Rather invalid as a test.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been looking for the broom attachment for years now. Wishing I picked the one up I saw about 17 years ago,... lol


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Jl...I haven't used the Gravely in 15 years...I trip over it daily in the shop. I got it going last year...but never used it. I'v
e got a second one that blew the motor and I've been meaning to swap it out to a spare I have.....never seems to get done....


----------

